# ممكن مساعده



## طالبه في الهندسه (29 يناير 2012)

اخواني واخواتي اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب

احتاج لمساعدتكم:11:

اي احد عنده كتاب عن مادة DSP 
Digital Signal Processing

او اي معلومه تفيدني 
لاتبخلو بها 

يعطيكم العافيه


:76:طالبه في الهندسة:77:


----------



## princess dandon (29 يناير 2012)

انا باخد هاد الكورس هلأ 
كيف بقدر ساعدك ؟


----------



## amirengineer (30 يناير 2012)

*بعض محاضرات الفيديو فال DSP

DSP

*

Lecture 1 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Lecture 2 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Lecture 3 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Lecture 4 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Lecture 5 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Lecture 6 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Lecture 7 *(fa11)*. Exam 1 so only project 1 discussion. Only as static download.
Lecture 8 *(fa11)*. Shorter lecture due to real-time DSP lab demo. Only as static download. Exam 1 return included.
Lecture 9 *(fa11)*. Only as static download.
Lecture 10 *(fa11)* Only as static download. Lab demo not recorded.
Lecture 11 *(fa11)*. Only as static download.
Lecture 12 *(fa11)*. Only as static download.
Lecture 13 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Project 3 Intro *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Lecture 14 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
Lecture 15 *(fa11)* Only as static download.
 To directly download the lectures for playback at a later time, go to the lectures folder, right click, and download
​


----------

